# My hobbies



## pleinmont (Jan 17, 2020)

I am a digital artist, poet, writer and creator of glitter stones. I enjoy my hobbies.


----------



## Wren (Jan 17, 2020)

Hello and welcome pleinmont, can you show us some of your work ?


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 17, 2020)

My artwork is abstract in nature, people are kind enough to say they like it. It is nice to sell a picture, but it gives me much more pleasure to do one for free just to make someone happy. As my works is digital I can send it by e-mail for people to do with as they wish. People in many countries have received it, including some who are well known.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 20, 2020)

I think that's awesome. Keep doing what you're doing!


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 25, 2020)

Rasputin said:


> I think that's awesome. Keep doing what you're doing!



Thankyou.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 25, 2020)

Glitter stones sounds interesting to look at, and fun to do.
Do you glue them onto artwork or other materials?  Are they metallic, reflecting light, or are they glass or ceramic?


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 25, 2020)

I collect pebbles of different sizes cover them in vanish, add glitter and let them dry, very simple.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 25, 2020)

Wife and I enjoy photography of wildlife, rodeo-horse-livestock. Another hobby is power boating with our 20' boat that has a nice big V-8 on local freshwater lakes. Along with cruising around, we also like rainbow trout fishing from it. 

For previous Christmas's, we made pinecone Christmas trees, seashell pictures (when we lived in Florida) and Tequila 1800 Bottles full of colored sand.


----------

